# Dry hopping in the keg vs. in the fermenter



## welly2 (26/10/15)

Just a quick question. Just been reading a bit about dry hopping in the keg as opposed to in the fermenter. What real world difference would it make? Why would you choose to dry hop in the keg rather than the fermenter? I think that's my question!


----------



## Diesel80 (26/10/15)

Welly2,

depending on when you dry hop in the fermenter my reading suggests that the CO2 being produced can drive out some of the aroma.
In the keg this would be less likely to happen.

It is a minefield out there from what I am reading, no clear-cut right or wrong way.

That said, I have never dry hopped yet, but am going to do it on one of my APAs I cubed on the weekend.
Side by side with the second cube and no dry hopping.

FWIW (rightly or wrongly) mine will be in the fermenter during the D-Rest and all the way through to CC.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## rude (26/10/15)

I have never dry hopped in the fermenter always ment to just never got around to it

I have been kegging for a year now & have thrown some hops in after well the beer seemed underhopped

Well woopha :icon_drool2: It was a big succes & it didnt take long for them to come through in the beer either 1 to 2 days & just got better

I use a tea ball for plugs & a small hop bag for pellets

Must have a go at dry hopping in the fermenter now to compare


----------



## dannymars (26/10/15)

^^ Can confirm that keg hopping is great - for really hoppy beers I like to dry hop in the fermenter AND keg hop with a new lot. 

Some things to watch out and be aware of. Use a hop bag, or tea ball... hop trub will settle out and just continually get sucked up the dip tube, which can cause grassyness and make your beer have floaties etc..
Also, you should suspend the bag (or ball) in the keg via some fishing line, or dental floss. I've found that if you do not do this that the bag will get stuck on the end of the dip tube and block your flow. Also, if the hopping rate is starting to get grassy, you may want to remove the bag, this way it's easy to retrieve. \

Opening a keg can oxidise your beer (even slightly is bad for hoppy beers), also hop aroma will escape at a pretty quick rate with the lid open. the best way I've found is to suspend the bag about 1/3 of the way into the keg, this way it's getting a week or so of full saturation and then the bag is automatically removed as you drink the beer.


----------



## Yob (26/10/15)

Just do it...

Cut up panty hose and non scented tooth floss = win


----------



## Yob (26/10/15)

Just do it...

Cut up panty hose and non scented tooth floss = win


----------



## Blind Dog (26/10/15)

Keg hopping certainly works and has the added benefit that you can taste the beer first to determine hopping rates. I use a tea ball with unscented dental floss. If you do use a tea ball, just check it's all stainless, the catch on a fair few I found was plated brass and leeches off pretty quickly in beer.


----------



## michaeld16 (26/10/15)

So do you guys just leave the floss sticking out of the lid and it still seals ok? I think i need to give this a go ive got a galaxy pale ale on tap that i think could use a bit more hop character


----------



## OneEye (26/10/15)

Nah just tack on a hook or something under the lid


----------



## Yob (26/10/15)

None of my lids have a hook, I just bring it through the seal


----------



## takai (26/10/15)

I grabbed one of these the other day: http://www.fullpint.com.au/stainless-hop-bomb/

Works a treat, one of my keg lids has the little hook so i can just hook it on and leave it in there. Does remind me that i need to pull it out soon.


----------

